# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Students for the Exploration and Development of Space

## Airicist

seds.org

youtube.com/sedsusa

facebook.com/sedsusa

twitter.com/sedsusa

linkedin.com/company/students-for-the-exploration-and-development-of-space-seds-

Students for the Exploration and Development of Space on Wikipedia

----------

